# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  كيف تعرف إذا كان جهازك مخترقاً أم لا ؟

## دليلة

*كيف تعرف إذا كان جهازك مخترقاً أم لا ؟* 
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 كيف تعرف إذا كان جهازك مخترقاً أم لا ؟ 

 افتح قائمة (Start) ومنها اختر أمر (Run)، 

 أكتب التالي:

 system.ini 

 ثم اضغط enter

 سوف تظهر لك صفحة مفكرة وبها اسطر مثل التالية :


 EGA80WOA.FON=EGA80850.FON
 EGA40WOA.FON=EGA40850.FON
 CGA80WOA.FON=CGA80850.FON
 CGA40WOA.FON=CGA40850.FON

 اذا ظهر رقم 850 

 فهذا يعني بان جهازك سليم 100/100 ولم يتم اختراقه ابدآ. 

 أما أذا ظهر لك WOA :

 EGA80WOA.FON=EGA80WOA.FON
 EGA40WOA.FON=EGA40WOA.FON
 CGA80WOA.FON=CGA80WOA.FON
 CGA40WOA.FON=CGA40WOA.FON

 يعني جهازك فيه ملفات تجسس ويتم اختراقه بسهولة 
 
منقول للفائدة

----------


## عُبادة

طيب وشو الحل اذا طلع فيه ملف تجسس؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

[align=center]_عندك السيمانتك و بدك حل يا عبادة
يا زلمة السيمانتك ابو الحلول و ما بخلي اي باتش او تروجان بالجهاز
و على كل حال معظم هاي السيرفرات و الباتشات المرئية من خلال الأمر run هي ضعيفة يعني ما رح تفيد إلا بنسبة 1%
يعني هي صحيح باتشات و تروجانات ولكنها ليست بإختراق
يعني تماما مثل كود التحويل في المواقع الذي لا يعتبر إختراق اصلا
_[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

اف طلع جهازي مخترق هاي قويه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ,وانا

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة دليلة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله يرمل مرته الي مخترقلي اياه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

[align=center] 
[align=center] 
معلومات مفيد ... الله يعطيكي العافية ....
بس كلمة اختراق لا تعني اختراق بمعنى انو الجهاز المخترق مسيطر عليه ....
ممكن يكون فيهو اكم فايروس عاديين او اي تروجان تلفه ما بعمل مشاكل ...
وممكن يكون ملف ريجيستري ضارب او تالف ....
علشان هيك هاي الطريقة مش 100\ 100

اجمالا الطريقة المضمونة هي من خلال مكافحات  الفيروسات  .....

[/align]
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

والله ياجماعة انامابفهم كثير بهالمجال انا شفت الموضوع نقلته قلت يمكن يفيد

بشكركم على مروركم

----------


## MR.X

> والله ياجماعة انامابفهم كثير بهالمجال انا شفت الموضوع نقلته قلت يمكن يفيد
> 
> بشكركم على مروركم


 
كمان مرة مشكورة على موضوعك دليلة ....
بس انا حبيت اوضح النقطة شوية ...

الله يعطيكي العافية

----------


## دليلة

العفو اخي انا بشكرك على التوضيحات مرورك شرفني

 تحياتي :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

